

Launty – The Uber of Laundry - ShriekBob
http://www.launty.com

======
glu
risky business. losing or damaging clothes turns a customer quickly. having
just gone through it this morning with flycleaners (2nd offense), there are
plenty of broken hearted potential customers out there looking for the right
solution.

~~~
ShriekBob
Hi.

To some degree it can't be helped. Accidents will happen, but I firmly believe
that the right response to this is to minimise the chances, and delight with
customer service.

Make sure it happens as infrequently as possible, and when it does happen make
sure compensate the user accordingly.

As I say, accidents will happen, but they shouldn't happen twice to the same
person, and that person should be amazed as to how far you will go above and
beyond to set things right.

